# Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...



## Steffen23769 (13. Juni 2004)

So Leute, da bin ich wieder... Eine Woche war ich auf der Insel und habe versucht den Dorschen nachzustellen! Was mir auch geglückt ist... leider nur mit untermaßigen  Aber eine geniale Woche war es trotzdem 

Also Samstag Anreise, da war nix mehr mit angeln, wie vor meiner Fahrt Boardie oh-nemo schon sagte, zelt aufgebaut, Grill angeschmissen und ein schönes Bierchen  

Aber Sonntag abend gings dann los, Strand Katharinenhof, erstmal "einwerfen" so weit wie an der Küste kann ich sonst gar nicht werfen, da ich sonst am Acker des Bauern am anderen Ufer des Vereinsteiches lande  Hat aber gut geklappt, meine neue Rute (Beastmaster 300M) hat mir ein gutes Stück Arbeit abgenommen, absolute Sahne das Teil  ebenso die vor ca. 1 Monat neu erstandene Shimano Technium 4000FA mit 0,12er Fireline hat absolut sauber ihren Dienst versehen, trotz einiger "Tauchgänge" Nachher mit Süßwasser abspülen und gut is'!!
Fazit des Tages 7 untermaßige, zum Glück alle ganz vorne gehakt und problemlos wieder zurückzusetzen!!

Montag abend bin ich an die Marienleuchte, Nach erfolgloser erster halben Stunde bin ich mit einem Brandungsangler aus dem Siegerland ins Gespräch gekommen, war nur "Kleinzeug" an diesem Abend zu holen, anscheinend überall dasgleiche Bild, lediglich die Bootsangler fingen ihre Dorsche um die 50cm...
Der Siegerländer packte seine Sachen ein und ich machte noch einige Würfe, die aber nix einbrachten, so blieb ich diesen Abend Schneider...

Dienstag Abend wieder Marienleuchte, da mußte doch was gehen... ganz hinten an der Marinestation hab ich mich platziert... 3 Würfe... und Schlag in der Rute... Der Schlag in der Rute entpuppte sich als gerde so maßiger Dorsch... nur von 35 cm Kopf und Schwanz ab bleiben ca 15cm Dorsch übrig... zum Glück ganz vorne gehakt und er durfte wieder schwimmen, den Rest des Abends wieder nur Kleinzeug... Der Siegerländer war auch wieder da, diesmal mit Spinnrute, bei ihm sah es nicht besser aus...

Mittwoch abend dann vom Zeltplatz am Katharinenhof in Richtung Klausdorf gewandert, leicht auflandiger Wind, weit rauswaten war nicht drin, mehr Kraut gefangen als Dorsch und die ebenfalls nur "handlang"... Da war mir dann mehr nach kuscheln mit der Frau im Schlafsack als "Krautrankurbeln"

Donnerstag Mittag mit Frau an die Marienleuchte, (Dienstag mittag hatte ich da Hornies von der Steilküste gesichtet und ein Angler mit Heringsfetzen an der Wasserkugel war auch da, der auch ganz gut gefangen hatte.)
Ich habs mit Blinker versucht und einige Bisse verhauen und zwei sind mir nach kurzem Kontakt wieder ausgestiegen... Mit Heringsfetzen wäre das wohl nicht passiert... Am Steg an der Marienleuchte waren zwei "Brandungsangler" mit in die Steilküste "eingearbeitetem" Tarnzelt und einer größeren Menge an Bier und sonstigem Alk-Vorrat... Die zwei waren dann abend noch immer da, als ich es dort nochmal auf Dorsch versuchen wollte, noch betrunkener als mittags und mit Steinen nach einem einzelnen Kormoran werfend, welcher in der Nähe dieses Steges am tauchen war... Ich wieder ganz hinten an die Mauer bei der Marinestation, sah die beiden dann mit Ghetto-Blaster und Bierbüchsen in meine Richtung wandern, ich muß ehrlich gestehen, das mir das nicht geheuer war, irgendwie hatt ich da noch so einen Überfall in Westermakelsdorf im Hinterkopf und die beiden sahen beim besten Willen nicht vertrauenswürdig aus, rumpöbeln, saufen und nach einem Kormoran mit Steinen werfen wirft wieder ein schlechtes Bild auf alle Angler... 
Auf meinem Weg in Richtung Steg haben mich die beiden dann angesprochen oder besser gesagt "angelallt" und sind weiter in Richtung Marinestation, wo sie dann auf die Mauer geklettert sind... Am Steg traf ich dann noch ein Pärchen Angler/Anglerin auf Abendspaziergang, die in Marienleuchte wohnen und mir erzählten, die beiden würden seit Mittwoch mittag hier "wohnen" und allem Voran saufen... Ich bin kein Snob aber auf die Gesellschaft dieser beiden hatt ich echt keinen Bock, zumal ich damit rechnen mußte, daß die mich in der angehenden Dunkelheit beim Steinewerfen durchaus für nen Kormoran hätten halten können, Alk sei Dank war der Blick der beiden sicher schon "getrübt"... Wenns nicht so traurig wäre, müsste man direkt über sowas lachen...
Naja, ich bin dann wieder nach Katharinenhof ausgewichen, diesmal wieder in Richtung Staberhuk und hab noch einen Landsmann von mir getroffen (aus der Ecke Darmstadt) Wir haben viel gequatscht und noch ein paar untermaßige Dorsche gefangen... also alles beim Alten 

Freitag abend ein letzets mal raus, einfach am Campingplatz Katharinenhof runter zur Küste und ein letztes mal ein paar untermaßige Dorsche geblinkert

Tja, das war's... Fazit: in einer Woche EINEN maßigen Dorsch, aber GEIL war's trotzdem  Im Oktober gehts wieder hoch, ob ich da das Brandungsgeschirr mitnehme weiß ich noch nicht, bei 9€ für 50 Wattis schwillt mir schon etwas der Kamm, da muß eine Alternative her... nur welche? Die Spinnrute geht selbstverständlich im Herbst mit, und vielleicht auch nur die...

In diesem Sinne Petri Heil


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Und trotzdem ein schöner Bericht.Auch ohne grosse Fische.
Kommst Du im Herbst dann sind Sie auch grösser.
Hab Extra letztes WE einen abstecher auf die Insel gemacht,(als Familienausflug getarnt) konnte Dich aber nirgends am Beach lokalisieren.
Das nächste mal klappts hoffentlich.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Hallo Jörg,
Wann warst denn da? ich bin ja erst Samstag nachmittag angekommen, da war dann wie schon geschrieben nicht mehr viel außer faul vorm Zelt rumhängen


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Steffen
Hast Du mitbekommen wie auf den Kuttern gefangen wurde, wäre interessant zu vergleichen mit unserem Tripp aus Heikendorf.


----------



## oh-nemo (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Am Sonntag gegen 14.00 h n büschen durch Burg durch und dann vorsichtig zu den Hot-Spots vorgetastet.Aber wiegesagt kein Steffen in Sicht.
Den Fehler haben wir Beide gemacht.Das nächste mal Handynr.austauschen und gut.Aber nich das das so endet das wir auf Kormorane werfen...
Obwohl...HäHä. #2 Ne,Schaps trinken wir nich.Ne. #2
So ich muss jetzt in die Heia.
Bis dann


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Und dabei bin ich doch unverwechselbar 

Gute Nacht Jörg, Im Oktober klappt das bestimmt mit TReffen!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Sailfish:

Wie auf den Kuttern gefangen wurde weiß ich nicht, die Bootsangler die ich ansprach waren mit kleinen Booten unterwegs Tagesstrecken von so etwa 15 Dorschen waren da wohl an der Tagesordnung... Größenmäßig lagen die bei ca 50cm, also gute "Küchenmaß"


----------



## Schwede 11 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Wenn du im Herbst an der Ostsee bist nehm einfach einen Klosauer mit(Plümper)!Und hohl dir deine Würmer selber!Ich brauche immer so ca. 3/4 Stunde für 100 St.Stellen gibt es viele wo du welche bekommen kannst! 

mfg Timo


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Toller Bericht. Super. #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Danke Jörg  #h 

Ist mein erster Bericht, muß am schreiben noch üben 

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen waren die beiden "Lichtgestalten" an der Marienleuchte, wegen solcher "Exemplare" haben wir anständigen Angler ab und an einen schlechten Ruf


----------



## Broder (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Hallo,
das mit dem Comoran finde ich sehr unschön, eindeutig Tierquälerei. #d 
Die kleinen Dorsche sind wahrscheinlich, darauf zurückzuführen das hier kein ausreichend tiefes Wasser erreicht wurde.


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Also mit Würfen um die 70 Meter erreicht man eigentlich Wasser das tief genug ist... eigentlich... Aber selbst die Brandungsangler mit wesentlich mehr Wurfweite als ich mit der Spinnrute haben nur Kleinzeug gefangen... ist halt auch etwas spät im Jahr und damit etwas zu warm für Dorsch, wie gesagt, dürfte das im Oktober besser werden!

Gut gefangen haben lediglich die Bootsangler, was Deine Therie bestätigt lieber Broder, 100-200 Meter weiter draußen ist es schon deutlich tiefer und trotzdem war die Durchschnitsgröße der Bootsangler auch kleiner als gewohnt... Aber fangen ist ja nicht alles... das drumherum muß auch stimmen!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das mit dem Comoran finde ich sehr unschön, eindeutig Tierquälerei. #d
> Die kleinen Dorsche sind wahrscheinlich, darauf zurückzuführen das hier kein ausreichend tiefes Wasser erreicht wurde.



Mit den besoffenen Typen und dem Cormoran sehe ich auch so!
In der Brandung habe ich dieses Jahr sehr wenig gute Dorsche gehabt #c , nur die Lütten ohne Ende, habe das schon von vielen gehört. Hoffe auf einen besseren Herbst.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



> bei 9€ für 50 Wattis schwillt mir schon etwas der Kamm, da muß eine Alternative her...



Im Oktober gehe ich mit dir plümpern !
Ich hab noch so ein Gerät im Keller stehen, und das obwohl ich eigendlich nie mit Wattwürmern fische !

Wie Timo schon angedeutet hat, in Großenbrode gibt es eine Stelle, an der machst du 50 Würmer in weniger wie einer halben Stunde !


PS.: Schade das es mit unserem Treffen nicht geklappt hat !


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Das is' ein Angebot mario  Schon vorab angenommen!! Jup, daß war echt saublöd, mit dem Treffen  Oktober sind wir 3 Wochen da (Klausdorf) Da klappt das auf jeden Fall


----------



## MichaelB (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,

@Mann aus den Bergen: schöner Bericht! #6 
Solche wie Du sie genannt hast "Lichtgestalten" :v können echt nerven, sie trüben nicht nur das Bild der Angler sondern sind auch einfach unangenehm  #d 

Sach ma bescheid wennste im Herbst hoch kommst :m 

@Mario: vielleicht kann ich mich ja auch beim Plümpern "nützlich machen"? 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Klar !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Steffen...schöner Bericht, wenn auch ohne grössere Beute - was angesichts der schönen Tage wohl zu verschmerzen war.
Das mit den "Steineschmeissern" ist wahrlich unschön, kommt aber leider immer wieder vor - Bier und anderes Zeug abpumpen und Blödsinn machen.
Wenn Du im Herbst hochkommst - geht auch an Mario und MB - dann will ich mitplümpern  :q  und natürlich evtl. auch endlich mal wieder eine zünftige Brandungsnacht erleben. Ist schon zu lange her und der Herr MB - besser bekannt auch als "Stormbringer" will schon seid zwei Jahren mit mir los


----------



## MichaelB (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,

@Diggler: 





> der Herr MB - besser bekannt auch als "Stormbringer" will schon seid zwei Jahren mit mir los


 Halloo - hoo, erstens haben wir doch nun geklärt, wer wirklich den Regen mitgebracht hat und zweitens... Du willst mich ja immer nur Samstag morgens an den Eiern...   apropos, wo war er denn letzten Samstag? I´d been there :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Hat halt nicht sollen sein Steffen. Trotzdem konnte man rauslesen das du es an der Küste wieder genossen hast.

Schöner Bericht :m


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,
habe auch einen steh`n... so ein Pümper  .
Wir könnten ja mal Gruppenpümpern machen, wär mal was neues!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				MB schrieb:
			
		

> wo war er denn letzten Samstag? I´d been there


 ... me too... at about nine o'clock   



			
				AT schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten ja mal Gruppenpümpern machen


 .... #6  cool...geguidetes Massenplümpern....
Das gibt sicher jede Menge Spaß  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,
d.h. es gibt jetzt endlich das längst überfällige Wattwurm-Guiding? :z 

@Diggler: dann haben wir uns nur knapp verpasst, ich bin ( zugegeben noch recht _verwackelt_ vom Abend vorher ) so gegen zehn Uhr zum Frühstück holen vor Ort gewesen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Broesel (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Steffen,

tja...so ist Fehmarn nun mal, was Fisch betrifft, leider oft sehr launisch. 
Ist immer wieder schade, dass ein paar Typen einem die Lust und Laune verderben , bzw. den Ruf des Anglers schädigen können. Im Herbst will ich aber auch versuchen dabei zu sein... :z 

@"Plümperboardies",
hmm..wäre keine schlechte Idee. Meine asbachuralten "Glasfaserstöcke" müßten auch mal wieder von den Spinnen befreit werden. Also gegen etwas Brandung (hoffentlich nicht zu viel..weil "Stormbringer" :q...)

Und zum Thema plümpern..da mach ich auch mit (Gruppenplümpern im 3/4-Takt). Während ihr mit euren Plümpern die Würmer hoch holt, werde ich sie entsprechend weiter "verarbeiten"...:q


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



> Und zum Thema plümpern..da mach ich auch mit (Gruppenplümpern im 3/4-Takt). Während ihr mit euren Plümpern die Würmer hoch holt, werde ich sie entsprechend weiter "verarbeiten"...



Das ist sowiso evektiver !
Zwei Mann Plümpern (oder auch mehr ), und einer sammelt die Würmer ein. Es dauert ja sowiso immer etwas bis sich das Wasser aufgeklart hat, in der Zeit kann man schon die nächsten Löcher machen !


----------



## Medo (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@mario

würd mich ja gern mal mit einreihen, wenn es heisst

" erstes AB-Plümpertreffen mit Waddi-Guiding"

also bis dahin...


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Hey Leute, das wird ja ein fideler Oktober  Wird ja ein Kleines Boardietreffen, geil 
Leider ist mir mein PC abgeraucht... werde alles neu installieren müssen... *heul* Kann momentan nur auf der Arbeit surfen... Zum Glück is'morgen nachtschicht, dann kann ich die kommende nacht daheim vorm PC verbringen


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Wer den dicksten beim Pümpern bekommt, kriegt nen Preis  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,

@Andreas: wie jetzt wer den dicksten Plümper kriegt bekommt ´nen Preis? Hiiiilfee, wo bleibt die BFF?

@Broesel: hmm, wo wir plümpern wirst Du warscheinlich schon aquis submersus sein  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Michael, ich wollt es nicht schreiben... Aber die Nummer mit dem dicksten Plümpern bekommen is schon gut  Andreas: Da hast was angerichtet 
Wenn wir so plümpern wie wir hier schreiben, dann lachen sich die Würmer tot, weil wir vor Lachen gar nicht zum plümpern kommen sondern uns laufend fragen,: "Wer hat ihn denn jetzt... den dicksten Plümper...??"


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Umdiewettepümperer
Ich meine natürlich: Wer den dicksten *Wurm* beim Pümpern bekommt#4 !
Broesel könnte dann davon auch noch ein schönes Stimmungsfoto machen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Andreas, das mit dem dicksten *WURM* ist auch nicht besser als  *PLÜMPER*  

Das wird ja immer besser hier


----------



## Broesel (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@MichaelB


> @Broesel: hmm, wo wir plümpern wirst Du warscheinlich schon aquis submersus sein



och...dann zieh ich Ganzkörperkondom mit Luftrüssel an...dann mach ich eben den "Wurmtaucher"...und betrachte die "Plümpers" von unten...:q

@Steffen,


> das mit dem dicksten WURM ist auch nicht besser als PLÜMPER



aber nicht, dass..öhmm..wer doller plümpert hat den dicksten Wurm??.. ;+ oder wie jetzt...:q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ich finde das ja nicht in Ordnung, das mein Vorschlag zum Gruppenpümpern nun dazu dient hier einige Fantasien zu befriedigen #d 
Die Frauen veranstalten ihre Tupper- oder Dessousparties, wir Männer treffen uns am Meer in der einen Hand Flasch Bier (bringt Steffen vieleicht als Zugereister mit  )  in der anderen den Pümper und los geht`s. 
Broesel, mittenmang und in  in Gummi gehüllt macht ja nun die Fotos, und könnte auch mal das Maßband anlegen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Medo (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@ Andreas

als ich Broesel das letzte mal abtauchen sah, hatte einige böse Gestalten
irgendwie das Bild eines schwimmenden Fahrradständers vor den Augen !

@Dessousparties

vielleicht könnten die Frauen ja nach dem Plümpern ne D-Party für uns hinlegen:')


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> als ich Broesel das letzte mal abtauchen sah, hatte einige böse Gestalten
> irgendwie das Bild eines schwimmenden Fahrradständers vor den Augen !
> 
> @Dessousparties
> ...



Ständer paßt schon, was wären wir ohne Ständer ( für die Ruten  )
Dessousparties trifft dann meine Fantasien #t 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broesel (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Medo,


> vielleicht könnten die Frauen ja nach dem Plümpern ne D-Party für uns hinlegen:')



wieso *nach* dem Plümpern? :q


----------



## Medo (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

stimmt schon!!

D-Partys haben ja meist eine gewisse Art von Plümpern als Folge!!

 Also ihr denkt das macht man nicht so? Ist aber so!


----------



## MichaelB (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,

also Ihr macht mich schämen, die Frauen sollen uns erst einen plümpern und sich dann hinlegen?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

also Ihr sollte Euch nun schon mal entscheiden, Herje ist das so schwer?
D-Party *vor* oder *nach* dem Plümpern


----------



## MichaelB (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,

nagut, eine Lösung zur friedlichen Einigung: die Mädel plümpern in Strapsen #6   -  jemand eine bessere Idee?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> die Frauen sollen uns erst einen plümpern und sich dann hinlegen?
> 
> ...




Taaaatüüüüütaaaaataaaaaaaaa


Dat wars Michi. Ich zeig dich an. Den Ferkeltitel hast du sicher :m


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Timsen: guter Anhieb #6 
ja,ja son Fliegenfischer kann es halt #r 

R.R


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Michael ich dachte *wir* sollen Plümpern #c , verstehe das irgendwie nicht! So`n Schweinkram von Dir gehört aber auch angezeigt #4 , gut das wir unsere Mod`s haben, dürften die eigentlich auch mitmachen, vieleicht als Schiedsrichter?

@Steffen was ist denn nu mit dem Bier, melde Dich mal, ach ne, dem raucht ja derzeit der PC.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Also Andreas ich kann das auch alles garnicht verstehen,
unglaubliche Zustände hier im Board #t 
Nu hat Michael aber sein Fett weg,   hähä 

aber zurück zum Thema:
ich bin dafür *vor * dem plümpern die D-Party zu machen.
Hinterher rauche ich nämlich gerne noch eine, bin dann nicht mehr so konzentriert und mach gern mal nen Nickerchen...

R.R


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@ Rausreißer Michael #d  ist schon lange überfällig!
da nun soviele drauf bestehen wäre es schön, wenn *Du* die D-Party Orga übernehmen könntest, also die Künstlerinnen einzuladen. Vieleicht gibt es im Netz ja ein Dessousboard von den Mädels?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

hab gerade gelesen, das theactor scharf auf Videofilmen ist, das würde dann auch passen. Was oder wer fehlt uns denn noch?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broder (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Eigentlich müßte es heißen:
Mein Tripper nach Fehmarn
sorry Leute ich wollte nicht klug*******n aber ich finde es voll bekackt #q 
das ganze Nivau ist im Arsch das muß da wieder raus #:


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Broder von dem Thema verstehst Du nichts...

*Niveau*


----------



## Medo (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

hehe , Broder  





> das ganze Nivau ist im Arsch das muß da wieder raus


hab ich was verpasst?

tschüß


----------



## Broder (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

:e  #4  ;+  #2  #2  #2  #2


----------



## oh-nemo (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Broder,
hast Du Dir noch nie selber einen geplümpert?
Ist doch viel besser als Geld dafür zu zahlen.Bei den Preisen heutzutage...
Stell Dir nur die Dessous-Girls am Beach vor und Du in Plümperpose im Nass


----------



## havkat (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin Broder!

Wessen Niveau wo steckt, lasse ich mal beiseite.

Fakt ist allerdings, dass du dir, jetzt und hier, deine *Zweite Verwarnung* erfolgreich erpostet hast.

*Eine Dritte gifft datt nich!*

Ich hoffe du hast mich verstanden.


----------



## MichaelB (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,



> Mein Tripper


 Ich denke, das kann behandelt werden wenn man es rechtzeitig erkennt und nicht verschweigt  

Und ansonsten steht es ja zum Glück jedem frei zu lesen oder nicht zu lesen was ihm beliebt - gelle Blöder?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Wenn ihr so weiter macht könnt ihr bald mal ein 
Boardferkeltreffen bei euch im Norden organisieren :q :q ..
war sehr amüisant die 4 Seiten zu lesen


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

ich kann an dem Termin nicht   :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

MoinMoin,
bin auch wieder  da 

Andreas: das Bier bring ich gerne mit!!

Michael: Erst plümpern und dann hinlegen... ich sprech mal mit meinem Frauchen ob ich darf 

Tim: Echt keine Zeit?? ab 16. Oktober bin ich für 3 Wochen oben, wird doch irgendwann klappen, oder? Wir brauchen doch einen BFF als Aufpasser... wegen der geplümperten Mädels und den dicken Würmern 

Broder: Wir haben hier Spaß und wollen den genauso haben!! Wir beleidigen uns nicht gegenseitig, soner necken uns, und Du weißt doch: "Was sich liebt das plümpert sich" 

Havkat: Danke für Deinen Einsatz, Vielleicht hast ja Lust mitzuplümpern?

Zum Schluß noch die aktuelle PC-Meldung...
Maschiene läuft wieder, WEB geht noch nicht, kämpe noch mit meinem W-LAN


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



> Wir brauchen doch einen BFF als Aufpasser...



Genau, da ist TIM als JAHRESBOARDFERKEL genau der richtige :q :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Sach ich ja  Er muß können an dem Termin


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

war´n Scherz Steffen. Wegen BFF Treffen. Da ich grundanständig bin brauch dort ja nicht erscheinen :g    :q 

Wenn der Termin nicht mit der AB-Norwegenreise kollidiert bin ich selbstverständlich dabei. Allein schon um mich mal hinzulegen und so richtig einen verplümpert zu kriegen... :m


----------



## Broder (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Wieso bekomme ich ne Verwarnung ??? Ich habe es nicht nötig mich Verarschen zu lassen dann gehe ich eben -


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@ Spaßbremse nachdem Du nun Deine zweite Empfehlung #d  bekommen hast wäre doch mal wieder ein Urlaub fällig oder? 

@ Franzl so sind wir Norddeutschen nun mal  . Versuche doch mal zu uns zu kommen, dann kannst Du endlich mal Dorsch probieren :m !

@ Steffen ich wußte, das man sich auf Dich verlassen kann #g !

@ Medo hast Du nicht ein paar zum Thema passende Anhänge in Deinem Fundus?

@ Michael & Broesel konnte aquis submersus auf der Landkarte nicht finden ;+ , ist das weit weg? Sonst gebt doch mal die Koordinaten durch.

@ Truttafriend ich glaube das Du der Aufpasser schlechthin wärst, aber da gibt es noch was zu klären mit unserem Event: Auf der einen Seite die Männer mit Plümper (Pümper oder sonstige Kosenamen  ) ; auf der anderen Seite die Mädels mit dem hinlegen und Strapsen. Du mußt Dich schon für eine Seite entscheiden. 

@ Rausreißer was ist denn nun mit den Künstlerinnen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broder (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ich steck ja gerne ne gelbe Karte ein aber dann muß es auch Regeln geben die für alle gelten, bevor ich hier noch weiter als böser Bubi vorgeführt werde möchte ich mal folgendes Klarstellen :Wenn sich alle hier nur Necken dann gilt das auch für mich ich wollte niemanden auf die Füsse treten und wenn ihr kein Spaß versteht dann müßt ihr euch eben ein paar Smilys dazumalen :m


----------



## MichaelB (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,

@Andreas: hälst Du die Landkarte senkrecht und schaust dann von unter mal nach   aber wirklich exakt senkrecht halten, nicht das die Ostsee ausläuft   

@Broder: versuch es doch mal damit, was Du als Niewau oder so bezeichnet hast - es gibt stilvolle Ironie und plumpe Anmache / Gemotze. 
Deine Kommentare fielen leider immer in zweitere Sparte... zu viele Trinker-Simlies lassen zudem auf den Zustand des Posters schließen ( geht mir zumindest so ) alles klar? :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Andreas Thomsen 

keine Angst, wenn ich wieder gut bei Kasse bin werd ich mal Richtung Norden aufbrechen, ich sag dann aber vorher Bescheid, damit ihr ordentliches Bier besorgen könnt :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin Franzl
ne Brandungsrute hätte ich für Dich über :m .
Was ist denn ordenliches Bier?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Holsten Edel #2  :z  :z  :z


----------



## MichaelB (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,



> Holsten Edel


 ...trinkt das Mädel - nee, lass mal gut sein.

@Franz: versuch es mal mit Carlsberg Elephant, das wirst Du mögen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Gibt es das "Ecu28" eigendlich noch


----------



## Medo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Tim
und ich dachte Du hättest Geschmack#q 

@MB

schön, das Du mich nicht auch noch enttäuscht hast


> versuch es mal mit Carlsberg Elephant, das wirst Du mögen


@AT ( was im Fachjargon AustauschTeil heisst):q 

warte mal ebend.......ich schau mal nach.....

hehe, hab da ebend den Grund gefunden, warum Broesel taucht, plümpert ,fotoknirpst und von einer D-Party auch nicht ganz abgeneigt ist:q :q

...und der theintiemitator beim Film....:q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

aquis submersus und jetzt auch noch Ecu28...sind das vieleicht Eure Hotspots?
Insidersprache? Na ich krieg`s noch raus!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

ich kann doch nix dafür. Holsten Edel ist nun mal meine Lieblingsbrause.

Einbecker Brauherren Pils ist auch ganz lecker...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Na endlich Medo :q 

Stehen diese Warntafeln (wegen Broesel )überall an der Küste?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Also jetzt mal meine Meinung zu Bier, 

Das ganze Gerödel der Großen Brauereien ist nicht schlecht, aber noch lange nicht gut. 

Hier bei uns hat fast jedes Dorf noch seine eigene kleine Brauerei, meistens ist auch ein Wirtshaus dabei, da sind manche Biere dabei die sind wirklich toll...

Und ein wirklich geniales Bier (ich hätte bis vor 4 wochen nie geglaubt dass ich das je sagen werde) ist Gösser Dosenbier aus Österreich.. das war so gut, dass ich bei Masch1 gleich nochmal 3 Paletten nachgeordert habe...  

Brandungsangeln? so richtig mit kleinem Feuerchen am Strand und Mini-Dorschen q) ?


----------



## Medo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Franz 16

wat denn dat fürn Banner??

Das geht doch garnicht!!!

Da ist doch Sommernachtsangeln anne Küste!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin Franzl
Brandungsangeln mit großem Feuer und großem Dorsch am Spieß und dem bereits erwähnten Beiprogramm. Und wir Männer steh`n wie ne *1*  !

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin Franzl
Kaufn büschen was von dem lecker Zeug´s hol Steffen ab und komm zum Plümpern mal vorbei.Zelt kannst Du bei mir im Garten aufstellen,aber zum schlafen kommt Ihr dann sowiso nicht-denn dann werdet Ihr von Travemünde bis Flensburg auf Plümpertour sein.


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*






11vol%


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Na das wäre echt mal ne Sache... ein paar Tage Hamburg, aber wenn dann fliege ich rauf, ist ja kein Problem und auch nicht so teuer... 
Und aufn Kiez will ich auch :q 

@Medo Sommernachtsangeln an ne Küste ist Kindergeburtstag gegen das Bayrische Boardtreffen... 

ich sach nur "Scheiss egal" http://www.anglerboard-videos.doks-pages.de/BBT2.wmv


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



> Und aufn Kiez will ich auch



Ich komme mit!

Party!!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Für unsere Süddeutschen Freunde,

das ist ein Plümper







und das ist ein Plümper deluxe.






...übrigens meine ersten selbst eingefügten Bilder.Stolz. :g


----------



## MichaelB (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,

@oh-nemo: nun verwirr mal die jungen Bajuwaren hier nicht, das obere ist kein Plümper, das is´n Pümpel #4  und aus´n Pümpel und´n Besenstiel und ´n Nudelsieb kann man ´n Plümper bau´n.

@Therapeut: 





> aquis submersus


 heißt _in den Wassern versunken_ ( ein Buch-Drama trägt den Namen ) - fiel mir spontan ein, als ich mir Broesel dort vorstellte wo wir knietief plümpern  

@Franz: das diebische Bergvolk hat wirklich einige gute ( schwarz  ) Brauereien #6 mein Dad hat mir mal "Ayinger Fortunator" mitgebracht, wow!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

also Andreas ich hab noch mal mit nen paar Mädels gesprochen.
Jetzt wo Du dein Avatar gewechselt hast wird die Sache natürlich erheblich einfacher.
Nach dem plümpern zeigen wir dann eine Interpretation des Klassikers "Free Willy", äh  welchen Interpreten hattest Du da im Auge....?

Anschliessend mischen wir Franz das Bier auf das gewohnte "Schlapperbrühe"
Niveau und wärmen es auch etwas, an damit er sich auch wohl fühlt.

Oh nemo schreibt noch rasch ne Bedienungsanleitung für die wunderschönen Pics (was`en das?)

Tja und dann könnten wir doch endlich auf den Kietz...
Brösel ganz in Latex nehmen wir natürlich auch mit, das kommt da immer gut an, oder?

R.R.


----------



## havkat (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Steffen

Ich plümper höchstens noch ´n Bierchen rein.

Obwohl ich mal ´n gefürchteter Großwattwurmplümpler war. (Krater so groß wie der Ätna von oben ).

Mitte Oktober? Schaun wir mal........


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Franzl,
das ist eine echte Hamburger WATHOSE.
Sowas tragen unsere Mädels beim Plümpern


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

echt? 
unsere tragen das beim pümpern, aber meist nicht lange  :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Rausreißer hat sich auch sofort eine gemeldet


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Andreas.
Deine friert mehr als meine


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

In der Aufregung ein bißchen verdreht :k 

@ Oh-nemo Pümper mit Reservoir... nicht schlecht

@ Michael na das war ja gemein  habe schon sämtliche Buchstaben gedreht von wegen Geheimsprache oder so, habe dann fast Aquarium rausbekommen

@havkat womit pümperst Du denn

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Oh-Nemo
also wenn es nach meinem Geschmack geht
übernimmts Du ab sofort die Auswahl... :k


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

...Der Wathose....
na klar.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ups, da kommt mir ja schon wieder was...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Könnte auch was drin sein, oder  

Ich glaub das Treffen wird übel enden.. 
Habe so eine Vorahnung...
R.R.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Also ich glaube mit Broesel auf`m Kiez öffnet uns alle Türen, war der nicht letztens auch bei Lilo Wanders?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Hey ihr alten Männer, 
wenn das eure Töchter sind flieg ich heute noch hoch :q :q :q


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Franzl,
Du wärst scho a gscheiter Schwigasohn,
nur mehr Fische darfst net fange.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ihr seid alle Ferkel 

Deshalb fühl ich mich auch so wohl hier 

Also eure Norddeutschen Wathosen find ich Klasse, bloß wenn ich so ein  Modell anziehe sehe ich aus wie Lilo Wanders mit kaputtem Rasierapparat  Und außerdem steht mir so hautenges Zeug nicht


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Achja, JIPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEE mein PC ist wieder online


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Steffen.
das ist ja spitze Das der Rechner wieder funzt.
Alles Ferkel hier im Board nicht war, nur wir beide nicht


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Wir beide sind "höchstanständig"  So anständig, daß es kaum auszuhalten ist


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Steffen.
ich glaube Du hast schon eine menge Fan´s im Norden.
Im gegenteil zu einem z.b. nennen wir Ihn mal Blöder...


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ich bin ja auch ein ganz lieber 

Heut is die Nachtschicht wieder anstrengend... Nix zu tun... Nur in Kiel arbeiten die Kollegen...


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Steffen - Die Armen Kieler.
Ich meld mich ab,weisst ja  muss in die Heia.
Und wehe wir sehen Dich nicht im Oktober!!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Verlasst euch drauf Jungens  An den Strand legen und einen verplümpert bekommen laß ich mir bestimmt nicht entgehen 

Gute Nacht Jörg, bis morgen oder die Tage, wie es eben fällt


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

versucht mal ohne die schönen Mädels weiter zuposten :k 

einige Mütter haben sich schon bei mir beschwert   :m


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Bestimmt Franzl`s Mutter  !

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Klar, die hat Angst um Ihren Franzl, mit so Ferkeln wie uns losziehen zu wollen, Das ist schon ein hartes Stück 

Aber wir haben ja unseren Mod Tim, der pass auf uns alle auf, gelle Tim


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ich geh jetzt plümpern ähhh knacken... Nachtschicht is' rum und ich bin saumäßig müde, morgen gehts mit nem Kollege auf Hecht!!! Werde berichten #h


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Guts Nächtle Steffen #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin Steffen #h 
ich fange jetzt an zu arbeiten  

@ Franz wer ist denn hier alt?  *Töchter??*

@ Truttafriend manchmal ist es hart ein Mod zu sein, oder  ?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

mit euch nicht :m 

Echt Pflegeleicht


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Steffen,
Was is´n das eigentlich für´n Fisch?
Ging mir letzte Woche beim stippen in der Schwentine an den Haken 







War wohl ein untermassiger Kaulbarsch #t


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin...
hab ausgeschlafen... *gähn* 

Jörg, das ist definitiv ein untermaßiger Kaulbarsch, da gibts nix dran zu rütteln


----------



## torskkonge (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Tach auch.
Vielen Dank an alle,die hier in den letzten Tagen ihr "Bestes" gegeben haben.
Habe die Seiten herrunter geladen,ausgedruckt und am Abend mit auf eine Geburtstagsfeier genommen.Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, was das für eine Gaudi war, als ein Bekannter(ähnlich wie Piet Klocke) eure Seiten vorgetragen hat.
Vielen Dank für den geilen Abend und hoffe auf weiteres Unterhaltungsmaterial.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Broesel (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

oops..ich glaub, ich habe da wohl was nicht bekommen... #d  #q :q

Bei Euch lass ich mich noch mal im Vollkörperkondom blicken...paahhh...ihr wollt ja nur, dass ich damit wild plümpernt durch die Gegend renne...nene..is nich...erst recht nicht auf HHs sündigster Meile..   :q 

Man, seid ihr alle dooff....   #g  :q 

Und zum Thema Mädels...beim Schnorcheln...also...ähm..nein..nene..ich schweige und genieße.... :q


----------



## oh-nemo (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Man, seid ihr alle dooff....   #g  :q
> 
> Und zum Thema Mädels...beim Schnorcheln...also...ähm..nein..nene..ich schweige und genieße.... :q


 Auf welcher Seite hast Du denn die ganz scharfen Schnorchelfoto´s
Lass die doofen nicht ganz doof sterben,Du geniesser 

Wenn Steffen das nächste mal kommt  (Fehmarn) meine ich , bekommt er dann beim Kiezbesuch Deinen Taucheranzug?
Wenn er uns ausbüxt finden wir ihn wenigstens immer wieder  
Spass muss sein


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Och Brösel, nun spiel doch nicht die beleidigte Gummiwurst :m , nur weil wir Dich ein bischen verpümpert haben mußt Du doch nicht gleich abtauchen. Wir brauchen Dich doch zum Treffen als Vermesser und Stimmungsfotograf!

@ Franzl ich hoffe Du hast nicht zuviel Ärger mit Deiner Mutter wegen den Mädelfotos gehabt  , darfst Du denn doch kommen? Wenn ja, lasse aber Deinen Hackenporsche ( Trolli ) zu Hause, der hat zu schmale Reifen für die Küste.

@ Rausreißer hatte ganz vergessen Deine Frage wegen den Hauptdarstellern zu klären. Also Steffen ist die Hauptperson, da das ja auch _sein_ Thema ist und er nen Kasten Bier spendiert. Kennst Du theactor persönlich (wegen der Filmerei)? Vieleicht könntest Du Ihn ja für unseren Projekt gewinnen? Hoffe es sehr, da mir sein Aalthriller sehr gefallen hat. Er wäre ja dann Regisseur und würde alles weitere entscheiden.

Ach ja, falls Havkat doch mitpümpert möchte ich nicht neben ihm stehen, das wäre mir glaube ich zu gefährlich #d 

So das wäre es erst mal wieder #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Leute Leute... wir machen was falsch... wenn unsere "geistigen Ergüsse" (Ich betone extra GEISTIGE ERGÜSSE ) schon auf Geburtstagsfeten vorgetragen werden, sollten wir zusehen, damit Geld zu verdienen 

Wieseo muß ich eigentlich den Hautengen "Wat-Straps-Tauch-Brösel-Anzug" anziehen?? Der betont doch sicher die Figur sehr stark... Das ist nicht vorteilhaft bei meiner Figur


----------



## MichaelB (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,

@Mann aus den Bergen: klar sind diese Gummi-Anzüge extrem Figur betont, deshalb zwängt Broesel sich da ja auch so gern rein  

@Andreas: wir werden den actor mal drauf anhaun, der soll jetzt aufgerüstet haben und kann noch schönere thriller drehen :m 

@Broesel: 





> Und zum Thema Mädels...beim Schnorcheln...also...ähm..nein..nene..ich schweige und genieße....


 ah - ja, also den Mädels beim Schnorcheln mal den Schnorchel zu halten weils übt :q  und gut für die Grübchen soll kräftiges Saugen ja eh sein :q :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ach so, na wenn Brösel den so gerne anzieht, zieh ich mir selbstverständlich auch einen an, Ich könnt auch noch meinen Avatartext ändern, z.B. in "Michelin-Männchen-Im-Brösel-Anzug"  

Na hoffentlich erschrecken die Wattis nicht, wenn wir so da AUFTAUCHEN und Brösel ABTAUCHT 

Kräftiges saugen gut für die Grübchen?? Ich glaub ich muß mal ein ernstes Wort mit meiner Frau sprechen 

Wäre übrigens ne geniale Anmache für unser Franzl: "Hey Baby, wie wärs mit ner Runde plümpern, is' gut für die Grübchen...!"


----------



## oh-nemo (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ja,ne äähh.. Steffen,es wird Zeit das wir Dich kennenlernen.
Hast nicht Bock nächste Woche mal eben zum Belly- Boat-One-Night-Plümpern-Stand vorbeizukommen? 
Dann wird auch nicht geangelt sondern wir lachen uns die ganze Zeit wech.
Diese Seite wird so langsam megascharf.


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

16. Oktober... früher geht leider nicht :-( Wenn's nach mir (Und meiner Frau!!9 ginge würden wir gleich losfahren, wir zählen schon die Tage bis Oktober...

Jörg, hier sind aber auch die schärfsten "One-Night-Plümper" beisammen 

PS: Meine Frau hat unsere "Ergüsse" hier grad mal gelesen... und sich schlapp gelacht


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin

@ Michael dann frag Ihn mal was er für`Tarif hat, hoffentlich nicht so teuer,
und ob er sich überhaupt zutraut das Thema umzusetzen. Müssen wir für die Filmerei eigentlich auch geschminkt werden, und wer macht das?

Was machen wir eigentlich mit den Würmern? Wollen wir denn abends noch angeln gehen? Wir könnten die Watti`s natürlich auch zurücksetzen, ach ne das gibt bestimmt Ärger wegen C & R ;+ , oder für`n günstigen Kurs verkaufen und das denn in Proviant   umsetzen. Also ob wir an dem Tag angeln gehen, sollten wir noch mal klären.

@ Mario habe gehört, das Du als Insulaner jeden Stein auf Fehmarn beim Vornamen kennst. Wo sollten wir denn pümpern?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Medo (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@ Plümper,Ansauger und Proviantumsetzer!

Ich kann das alles garnicht lesen....

Ich bin irgendwie anders erzogen!!

Das ist ja hier nen Ferkeltread!!!

*Weiter so*'!


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Medo:
Ich wußte, daß Du auf unserer Seite bist


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Um Mal kurz (aber auch nur kurz ) auf das eigentliche Thema dieses THreads zurückzukommen...

Ich hab hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Trip 

Bewundert mich, den schönsten und elagantesten Spinnfischer südlich des Polarkreises... Komisch, warum fängt es denn hier gerade an so seltsam zu riechen... Den Geruch kenn ich irgendwoher... Eigenlob... das war es  

Hier nun die Pics


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Mist... Keine Pics...

Moment mal...


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Jetzt aber!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Schöne Pics mein Freund
Das sieht ja aus als wenn der Boss der Hells Angels im Wasser steht


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ach deswegen hab ich nix gescheites gefangen, die Dorschis hatten alle Angst vor mir


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Wir freuen uns auf den Oktober 
Dann wird´s auch was mit den Fischen,versprochen


----------



## MichaelB (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,

schön, wenn noch jemand am Kopf wie ein *Mann* aussieht :m    :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

"Jetisports Part 5"


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

mmgrgrgrg- :e --- bin schon in der Mauser 
Aber früher hatte MANN ja noch...


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@MichaelB: Wir freuen uns auf die Länge Deiner Nasenhaare nach Deinem Griechenlandurlaub…


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Mario: "Yetisports Part 5" GENAU SO 

@Michael: Genau, Wild und ungezähmt 

@Jörg: Du Ärmster, geht Dir das Gefieder aus... Dafür fängst Du untermaßige Kaulbarsche


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Hier is ja voll was los... cool... was aus so einem Vorschlag mit geguidetem Gruppenpimpern.....ähhh plümpern so alles werden kann  #d 

@Brösel...... ich habe da noch ein kleines Bildchen....
wenn Du so erscheinst, dann is eh alles zu spät  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> @Brösel...... ich habe da noch ein kleines Bildchen....
> wenn Du so erscheinst, dann is eh alles zu spät  :q  :q


Jo dat isser.Hab Dich doch beim Hornieangelversuch in Sierksdorf glatt fast gehakt


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Oh-Nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Dich doch beim Hornieangelversuch in Sierksdorf glatt fast gehakt


 ..... :q  :q  :q hat er da etwaq auch unter der Oberfläche rumgemacht ???
Das wär ja voll der Megadrill geworden :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ja ,ne ,äähh,
er war noch gut 100 m entfernt.
Aber wenn ich das gewußt hätte welchen Board-Promi ich da vor mir hatte wäre ich sofort aussem wasser und hätte Smalltalk gehalten.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Hier mal was für alle, die es lange nicht mehr gemacht haben  
Klickt mal auf den Plümper.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Therapeut,
 ich schmeiss mich wech!!! #6 :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Da wir es bei unserem Trip mit viel Sand zu tun haben bringe ich noch´n bischen Schmiermittel für die empfindlichen   Teile mit...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ich hab´s, 
wir plümpern alle wie die wahnsinnigen,schmeissen ne Viagra ins Wasser und sammeln die jetzt völlig bewegungsunfähigen Würmer ein!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

... aber Jörg, wie kriegen wir die denn nachher auf die Haken?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Mit dem Akkuschrauber 4-5 Löcher reinbohren und dann an den Haken binden.
Möglichkeit 2 wäre wir zeigen den Würmern ein Bild von Inge Meisel,dann erschlaffen sie sofort wieder.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Also Jungs, eines ist sicher... Dieser Thread geht in die Annalen (Bitte jetzt nicht verwechseln ) der BFF ein, wenn von uns keiner den Titel bekommt, dann weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Davon abgesehen, wenn mein Wurm steif wird, zeig ich Ihm garantiert kein Bild von Inge Meysel sondern stelle sofort das Angeln ein und "rede" mit meiner Frau


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen, wenn mein Wurm steif wird, zeig ich Ihm garantiert kein Bild von Inge Meysel sondern stelle sofort das Angeln ein und "rede" mit meiner Frau



So das wäre ja mal ne Anzeige bei der Board-Griminal-Bolizei wert


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

ach ich vergaß doch glatt unser Schmiermittel :g . Dann geht das Pümpern fast von selbst!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Haaahhaaa,
erst dachte ich es wäre eine ordinäre Flasche Huntingmaster aber...
Man muß genau hinschauen :q

PÜMPERMEISTER
ich brauch ne Pause.....


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Huuch....,
wer issen das?


----------



## Medo (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@at &on

man watt geit denn hier ab?
Kaum war ich mal Angel, entgleist ihr hier völlig!!

Sag mal, hat hier einer Ahnung von Vögeln?

Ich hab da so ne komische Type gesehen...


----------



## Medo (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

so, nun noch einmal...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@ Medo ich mag Bildergeschichten  .Bin schon beim dritten Bild angelangt, so ein böser Wurm!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@ Medo so, jetzt bin ich auch mit der Bildergeschichte durch, zum Glück mit Happy End! Jetzt kann der Vogel den Apfel mit nach Hause nehmen und die ganze Vogelfamilie hat zu essen :l ! Hast Du noch mehr davon?

@ Steffen _stattliche_ Bilder von Dir :m ! Kann man Dich auch als Angelbodyguard mieten?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Medo (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@at

arbeitest Du edit by mod 



war bestimmt nicht bös gemeint, provozierte aber Missverständnisse
Truttafriend #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@ Medo den kann ich jetzt nicht umsetzen #c  ;+ 
...am liebsten horizontal.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@ Medo zu Deiner Frage: Defenitiv nein!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Medo zu Deiner Frage: Defenitiv nein!


@ mod thanks


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin Steffen,
schau Dir doch mal eben in dem Thread http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?p=395847#post395847
den Bericht # 48 an.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## oh-nemo (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin Medo,
der Comic erinnert mich ein wenig an den Hollywoodreisser American Pie 



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> so, nun noch einmal...


----------



## Medo (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@andreas Thomsen und Tim

ich meinte definitiv *analog*!!!

Sollte nicht so da stehen, wie es den Anschein hatte!!

Sorry!


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

ich hab mir schon gedacht das es etwas abkürzen sollte. Ich bin einfach nicht draufgekommen #q. Sei nicht bös für mein edit :m  Schön das sich das Missverständnis aufgeklärt hat.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Hey Medo, analog wird hier nicht abgekürzt, sonst schnappst Du mir am Ende noch den BF Titel auf den ich hier zusteuere ab 

Ich arbeite übrigens auch nicht anal. (man beachte den Punkt ) sondern mehr "plümpernder Weise"

Aber Jörg, sag mal meinst, daß es umweltverträglich ist Viagra ins Wasser zu schmeissen??, nicht das neben den Wattis auch noch die Alle steckensteif werden und wir die Platten als Frühstücksbrettchen verwenden können... und jeder von uns der mit dem Wasser in Verbindung gerät braucht keinen Watstock mehr...


----------



## Broder (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,
meine hat auch eine Analoganzeige will aber nur Digital funzen.
Gruß Broder


----------



## südlicht (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Hmmmm.... was will er uns sagen?   ;+  #c  ;+


----------



## Broder (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Mußt Schoh Zwei Postings Lesen SÜdlicht


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

ich hab  a l l e  Postings nochmal gelesen und finde trotzdem keinen Zusammenhang. #c 

Is aber auch egal #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmm.... was will er uns sagen?   ;+  #c  ;+



Das er warscheinlich mitpümpern möchte!

@ Broder Gerne! Darst auch in Uniform und mit Wasserkocher kommen.Beim Pümperteam II wäre der Platz in der Mitte noch frei :m 
Um dich herum würden dann Mario, Medo, Jörg, Steffen und ich so`n bischen stampfen   .Möchte noch jemand in`s Team II?

@ Medo Alles klar :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> .Möchte noch jemand in`s Team II?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne,Plümper lieber bei Dir in der Gruppe


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ich glaub hier muß mal wieder Leben eingehaucht werden... Is' ja so still um die Plümperer geworden... DAS GEHT NICHT!!! 

Oder plümpert Ihr alle rum...??? Wenn ja wo??? An euch selbst???


Ja wer plümpert da so spät noch am Plümperloch... es ist Nemo mit dem Plümper und der plümpert noch...!!!!


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

also ich plümper jetzt nach Hause,
@Bröder: schön das Deine Mefos nicht mehr krank sind #6 


> meine hat auch eine Analoganzeige will aber nur Digital funzen


also ich werd beim nächsten plümpern mal nachgucken ob meine sowas auch hat, und ob die rot wird, also nee sowas auch... #r 

R.R.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Mann Steffen

das ist ja man ein richtiger _Schüttel_reim :m 
aber schütteln macht Spaß  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broder (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,
@Rausreißer mein Name immernoch Broder und soll ich statt dick besser große nehmen?
Gruß


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Tja Andreas, hoffentlich schüttelts beim plümpern nicht allzusehr, sonst werden wieder die Würmer steif... (gelle Nemo ) und wir brauchen wieder nen Akkuschrauber zum anködern


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Gernot,wat haste da schon wieder angestellt???


			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> @Rausreißer mein Name immernoch Broder und soll ich statt dick besser große nehmen?
> Gruß


@ Broder,--- am besten dick und groß,aber nicht dick und doof #6


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Andreas, hoffentlich schüttelts beim plümpern nicht allzusehr, sonst werden wieder die Würmer steif... (gelle Nemo ) und wir brauchen wieder nen Akkuschrauber zum anködern


Du bist und bleibst ein Ferkel.
Steffen,wird zeit das Du ein " Im Oktober kommt Steffen auf die Insel " Thread aufmachst#6damit wir den genauen Termin wissen um ein unvergessliches "Event" daraus zu machen.
Da müssen wir "Fischköppe" uns mal was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Tach Jörg 

Klick Mich 


Noch Fragen??  :m


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Nemo

Verdammt: das r ! oder ö!
Bist Du genau!

Ne aber wirklich Broder, große haben meist lange Flossen....
auch nicht schlecht oder?

Dicke sind natürlich auch schön, wenn Du das so haben willst ok, ist ja Deine Sache.

Haupsache ist: Du kriegst das mit dem Analog bzw. Digital-Eingang nicht völlig durcheinander, sonst gibst echt Ärger meistens...

Und dann kommst Du ums schütteln nicht drumrum, wie Andreas schon sagte...

Na ich drück Dir Daumen...


----------



## Broder (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

 @Nemo .....
Ne aber wirklich Broder, große haben meist lange Flossen....
auch nicht schlecht oder?

 :q   #6 
Gruß und Petri


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Broder,Du bist so "relaxed",wie kommt das?
Hast Du etwa Fisch gefangen?


----------



## Broder (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Nemo 
Fast...drei Packungen Toffiefee 5 Pachungen Schokoküsse  
Gruß


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Mist, habe gerade gelesen, das unser strenger  Mod Truttafriend `ne Woche nicht im board war! Wir hätten die Zeit nutzen sollen, um noch mehr Dessousmädels bildtechnisch reinzustellen, hätte er dann im nachhinein gar nicht gemerkt, und unsere Leser hätte es erfreut.. nächtesmal!

@ Steffen hast Du schon *an* Deimen Pümper gearbeitet, sprich für den harten Einsatz an der Küste präpariert, nicht, das er dann im Oktober versagt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

ätsch  :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Im Nachhinein hätte es Dir doch auch gefallen!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Jetzt traut er sich nicht das zuzugeben  Smiley genügt!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

doch ich trau mich. Hab bis eben im Meeting gesessen :c 


Klar freuen mich die netten Bildchen. 

Aber ich muss doch auch an die vielen entsetzten Mütter denken   :q  :m


----------



## oh-nemo (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich muss doch auch an die vielen entsetzten Mütter denken   :q  :m


Ääääähhhhh.....???? #t
Wieso dat denn??? #d Das sind doch die Mütter selber auf unseren Hochglanzfotos :q Die jüngere Fraktion kann doch ruhig sehen was Mami 
so in der Freizeit treibt 

Tim,ausserdem denken wir doch immer an irgendwelche entsetzte Mütter,lechzzzzzz :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin zusammen 

Ich denk auch immer an entsetzte Mütter, besonders entsetzt sind die immer wenn ich meinen Plümper für den harten Einsatz an der Küste präpariere  

@Andreas:
so war das doch in Deinem Sinne, oder??


----------



## MichaelB (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,

auch wenn ich momentan im Mittelmeer sitze und ab demnaext nur in Badehose Jagd auf die mittelfingerlangen bzw -kurzen Barschartigen machen werde - der naexte Herbst kommt bestimmt... und dann werden wir so derart einen lospluempern, da wird das Ende von wech sein :g 

Gruss Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Gruß nach Griechenland  Hallo Michael  #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Michael "das Ende von wech"... schöner hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können #6 

@ Rausreisser hast `nen guten Job gemacht. Die Mädels schicken Ihre Fotos jetzt via pm an mich. Wen Du alles kennst :k !

@ Tim Im Oktober darfst Du ja in Zivil erscheinen, so ganz ohne Zwänge und Verpflichtungen dann kannst Du Dich mal richtig austoben :q , wir erzählen auch nichts weiter  Vieleicht sind die Mütter gar nicht entsetzt, sondern frustiert, soll heißen: wollen auch mal was für`s Auge haben ;+ . Ähm Steffen hast Du nicht so`n Bild von Dir?

@ Steffen So ist es es richtig. Immer an der Stange bleiben! Das Ding muß gut in der Hand liegen, nicht den Abknicker bekommen und vorne darf es nicht ausfransen :q Im Oktober muß alles klappen, und mit Steffensbräu und `nem Pümpermeister vorweg gibt´s auch kein Lampenfieber!

@ Jörg Lech*z* muß es heißen, das ist wichtig! Wir wollen das ganze ja nicht verharmlosen  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ist das ein herrlich bekloppter Haufen hier... und ich mittendrin  

Das wird ein Spaß im Oktober


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird ein Spaß im Oktober


 ... und ob das ein Spass wird.... Plümpernde Horden in der Ostsee....hoffentlich gibt das keinen Ärger mit der Naturschutzbehörde wegen mutwilligem "zerplümpern" ökologisch wichtiger Ostseestrände


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin Dorschdiggler
wen meinst Du denn mit Horde? Havkat  ?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> wen meinst Du denn mit Horde? Havkat


 .... rein von der Statur her ist er auf jeden Fall mehr Horde als ich  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Andreas Thomsen @ Jörg Lechz muß es heißen schrieb:
			
		

> oh-nemo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Eine Verbindung zwischen Steffen aus dem schönen Wetterau und Plümpern ist Hergestellt.
http://www.tuerke.de/ahnen/chronik_3.htm

Nene Steffen sowas macht man nicht  
Aber auch in der Wetterau, also nordöstlich von Frankfurt/Main kommt der Begriff der Plümperstange vor. Im Westpreussischen kannte man den Begriff plümpern oder plömpern: Das Bier mit Wasser vermischen und es doch für reines Bier verkaufen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Du hast zwei Wochen Bedenkzeit gehabt #d , nun mal raus mit der Sprache  .



> Nene Steffen sowas macht man nicht



Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Na Ihr 

UPS... ich hatte gar nix gelesen hier, war nicht oft online letzte Zeit  Frühschicht, die letzen zwei Tage in München, muss mich wieder verstärkt einmischen glaub ich  

NENE, bei mir gibts auch nur absolut REINES Bier


----------



## MichaelB (2. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,

um das hier mal wieder etwas zu reanimieren: gibt es schon einen Terminvorschlag wann sich die großen Jungz zum Massenplümpern treffen wollen?
Ich will im Herbst ein Wochenende mit der familiy auf Fehmarn verbringen, aber DAS wollte ich meinen Damen nun doch gern ersparen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (2. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin #h 



> Ich will im Herbst ein Wochenende mit der familiy auf Fehmarn verbringen, aber DAS wollte ich meinen Damen nun doch gern ersparen



Naja, wir anderen Männer wären natürlich im Vergleich zu Dir ne echte Show   !

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Wie war das mit der Tupperparty der Frauen wärend wir uns einen plümpern lassen ähhhhhh. wärend wir plümpern meinte ich latürnich


----------



## MichaelB (2. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin, 

wobei ja nur einer von den Recken auch wie ein Mann aussieht  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Wenn Du mich meinst, stimme ich Dir zu  *MichSelbstBeweihräucherUndAufDieSchulterKlopf*


----------



## MichaelB (3. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mich meinst, stimme ich Dir zu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wen sonst? - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mirauchgernmalaufdieschulterklopf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( wenn´s sonst schon niemand tut ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und was ist jetzt mit´n Termin? Oder so eine Termin-Idee?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (4. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin



> wobei ja nur einer von den Recken auch wie ein Mann aussieht



Dann trage ich meine Haare von nun an länger und lasse mir auch so`n Bart wie Steffen stehen! Dann wäre ich doch das _blonde Gegenstück_ zu ihm, oder  ?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (4. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Dann trage ich meine Haare von nun an länger und lasse mir auch so`n Bart wie Steffen stehen! Dann wäre ich doch das _blonde Gegenstück_ zu ihm, oder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich könnte schwach werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gruß
Michael


----------



## powermike1977 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

hey,
has anybody seen the thing from the SWAMP....?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (4. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

what the f ## ck is the SWAMP #c 

Andreas


----------



## snoekbaars (4. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

is englisch und heißt "Sumpf" glaub'' ich.


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

jajaja... "Das Ding aus dem Sumpf" Mike, Du bist ein Sack!!  pass nur auf, daß ich Dich nicht in die Tiefen der See ziehe 

Andreas, solltest mal testen mit dem Bart, die Frauen stehen drauf sich von so einer "Oberschenkelkehrmaschiene" verwöhnen zu lassen


----------



## MichaelB (4. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,


			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> die Frauen stehen drauf sich von so einer "Oberschenkelkehrmaschiene" verwöhnen zu lassen


 E - hääächt??? Und die überflüssigen Haare werden dann per Ausspucken entfernt....?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@Michael:

Wer hat was von Haaren an der Frau erzählt...?!?!?! *SoDreckigGrinsWieNurImmerMöglich*


----------



## Reisender (7. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@ Steffen60431

Oktober is immer noch termin???

Habe heute 1 woche urlaub beim mir gebucht !!!!

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Klar is Oktober noch immer Termin, wenn die Jungs jetzt das Ostseeaaltreffen rum haben, machen wir uns mal Gedanken um den genauen Tag würd ich sagen!! #h


----------



## Reisender (7. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

@steffen60431

Tag, Woche, Stunde, 

Ist mir egal, #w 

Oktober ist Dorsch und Butt da.#a #a  

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## oh-nemo (7. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Oktober ist Dorsch und Butt da.#a #a
> 
> Gruß
> Reisender




Moin Reisender,es geht gar nicht um den Fisch 
Neinneinnein es geht eher um die Nord-Deutsche-Strandplümpermeisterschaft :q
Herzlich willkommen im Club der "Crazyplümpies"


----------



## Reisender (7. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

oh-nemo

Habe gerade nach 8 mal gewonnen :m 

wo muß ich meine preis holen?????:z 

50 mal hatte ich beim ersten mal.#6 

Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Reisender (15. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Wann soll denn nun das treffen PLÜMPER Olympiade stadt finden?????:z 

habe schon unseren ganzen balkon um Geplümpert.:z :z 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## oh-nemo (15. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Den genauen Termin müssen wir mit Steffen noch abstimmen.
Steffen mach doch mal nen vorschlag,gut wäre ein Samstag :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



			
				Oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Nord-Deutsche-Strandplümpermeisterschaft


 ... Au weia Jörg...da haste aber echt "tief" gestapelt....wenn ich so sehe, woher die Teilnehmer alle kommen, da kann man doch glatt von Deutscher Meisterschaft sprechen  :q 





			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> habe schon unseren ganzen balkon um Geplümpert


 .... uupss......das ist ja hardcore Training..... auf Beton habe ich noch nie geplümpert...is so mühsam


----------



## MichaelB (16. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> uupss......das ist ja hardcore Training..... auf Beton habe ich noch nie geplümpert...is so mühsam


 *Räusper* - dabei wissen wir, und ich ja ganz besonders, doch mittlerweile, daß der Diggler auf hardcore und nur auf hardcore und auf nix anderes als hardcore steht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*



> habe schon unseren ganzen balkon um Geplümpert.



Das geht dann besser mit `nem Preßlufthammer  

Ratadazong, Ratadazong, weg ist der Balkon.. war ein Lied von Torfrock: Preßlufthammer Bernhard. Kennen die Älteren   von Euch vieleicht noch.

@ Steffen so langsam könnten wir mal den Termin in`s Auge fassen :b 


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Ich bin schon da 
Werd mir mal was überlegen, meine Freundin will wenn wir oben sind noch einen der letzen Schnupperkurse im surfen mitnehmen, da will dabei sein  Also als Zuschauer  Sie hat da diverse Termine aufgeschrieben, sind aber glaub ich meist unter der Woche, heut abend weiß ich mehr!!


----------



## MichaelB (16. August 2004)

*AW: Meine Woche auf Fehmarn...*

Moin,

@Diggler: 


			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht dann besser mit `nem Preßlufthammer


 siehste, kommt nämlich doch nicht auf die Größe drauf an, nur stabil wie ein Presslufthammer muß er sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------

